# Considering buying Eaton Polar air compressor.



## Mkal (6 mo ago)

Have any of you had any experience with Eaton’s polar air compressors? I am looking at one and would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mkal,

What model are you talking about? They are US made and seem to be pretty good but expensive. I saw this article about an 80 gallon model:



https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/threads/eaton-polar-air-compressor.209800/



Stephen



Mkal said:


> Have any of you had any experience with Eaton’s polar air compressors? I am looking at one and would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mkal,

Chinese pumps that are a copy of Saylor Beall, may not last 20 years....

Stephen


----------

